# Thought about doing the photo contest...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

At our county fair.

BUT, I just don't know what I should enter?

They have photography and professional photography
each one has black/white or Sephia:
Animal, People, Landscape, Family, Still Life, Other

Color photos:
Animal, People, Landscape, Family, Still Life, Other

Has to be taken within the last 2 years

You can enter one in each

I just don't know how to go about picking an entery...but I'd love to do this just for the fun of it.

Animal..I have a cuter pic where she has her nose on...her nose, hehe...









Smiling Flashie!









Still Life


















For 'other' this sports fall...first picture in the series...dramatic









Not sure where this one fits in...?









Landscape




































Family? heh...









Well he did seem like part of the family...LOL <just had to post..this always makes me laugh!>









Sephia animal









B & W landscape









sephia Other









Not sure where I'd classify this one, since it has a sephia glow but isn't 100% sephia...



























Reassurance


















I'll post more later as I find more...Guess I might have to go out and try to get some pics in the creative colors <b&w/sephia>. I have about a month to decide if I want to enter anything. Just thought it could be fun


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I always love your photos. Good luck with the competition.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonderful shots as always. Enter as many as you can! :thumb: Too hard to choose all too good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love all of them...  

Usually... when I entered Acrylic paintings for fairs...I try to go by the theme of that year...do you know what theme it is?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow...those are awesome! :hi5: That's a hard decision and I really can't help because I can't decide which ones I like best....but that would be cool to go with the fair theme...if it works with your photos! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! There isn't any mention of a theme, just the ones I listed above - b&w/sephia and then a seperate for color that include - Animal, people, landscape, family, still life, other. Only one per class. 

I think I might go with the picture of the smiling goat baby for animal? I love the first pic as she was a huge sentimental favorite. We put her by her sign on the wall to get a headshot of her and she saw it and had to investigate, it was just too adorable!

The other one I'm stumped on is landscape - color.

And then there is the sports photo and the first pic of my daughter with her goat. And then I don't know what I could possibly do with the one of her and her goat looking silly! I can only do 'one' for other - color category....

How funny that 99% of the pics I take are of horses...but most of the ones above have goats included....hehe!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... I can't decide... but what you are thinking on so far ...is wonderful..... I know not much help .... :doh: :hug: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! It's a tough call. I have a few weeks to decide before I need to get them printed and get some frames. I've never done photography with contests in mind, so really don't know how I should choose these.... But I am sure it will be fun reguardless  I do wish they would allow us to have a 'display' of our work and to judge displays....I might call and ask if they do anything of that sort. I'd love to print up misc. pics and display them.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Those pictures are AMAZING. You have a gift. The dramatic series is incredible as well. Is that person okay? Just had to ask. I love them all. ESPECIALLY your landscapes. Heck-I like all of them! You must have an eye for beauty as well as an awesome camera!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh I just love them all! You should definitely enter!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

For landscape I say the second picture under landscape. But if not the second I would go with the first one. Both of those/all of them are amazing. You are truly gifted. I agree I would do Flashes photo even though I love the first photo with her looking at herself. For other I like the photo above reassurance or the photo reassurance. Those are my picks but I am sure that which ever you decide on will be perfect.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I try to capture what I see the way I see it, sometimes the shots turn out great, sometimes they don't. I am self taught and am always learning something new.

The 2nd landscape pic was taken at Douglas Lake in Tennessee not far from Gatlinburg. I LOVE the mountains, especially that area. 
The black and white mountain pic was when we were getting ready to hike up to Clingman's Dome - the highest peak in TN at the state Park. It's a beautiful view, really get that feeling your right between heaven and earth!

The horse and rider who fell were fine. The rider was flown to the local University hospital after suffering a concussion, and some small fractures to his upper body. He was wearing a safety vest - so when his horse started to fall and he became seperated from the saddle, the vest blew up like an air bag - that saved him from having severe upper body injuries.
His name is Oliver Townend - a leading event rider in Great Britain. He just finished 6th I think at the Rolex 3 day event again a week ago on a different horse, in fact I have pictures up in the 'In the Barn - Horse' section. 

The shot above reassurance - showing the barn area at our local racetrack is one of my favorite scenic shots this year. I did edit it slightly to give a soft glow affect, so we'll see how that one prints out. Morning times at the track are so peaceful....I miss going!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I LOVE the snow scene!!
Great pics, also the one above reassurance just reminds you of someplace you wish you were... and of course the sephia goat baby i a favorite 
Good luck!
Caryn


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam! It's a tough call. I have a few weeks to decide before I need to get them printed and get some frames. I've never done photography with contests in mind, so really don't know how I should choose these.... But I am sure it will be fun reguardless  I do wish they would allow us to have a 'display' of our work and to judge displays....I might call and ask if they do anything of that sort. I'd love to print up misc. pics and display them.


 No problem... :hi5:

You will have fun and they will love your work..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Pam  I just found out I will be credentialed for the High Hope Steeplechase in a week! I have NEVER done steeplechase so it will be quite an adventure! To top it all off the woman in charge of credentialling is the daughter of someone I know, so it was nice getting her email saying they would love to have me on board, and asked where to send my pass.. Sure is a nice feeling when you are being welcomed like that. Now lets just hope my stuff doesn't stink LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on getting in for the Steeplechase!! I don't think you have any need to worry about your photography being up to par...you have an awesome talent for capturing the essence of your "subjects"...the pics you post here always make me smile, especially those of your critters with your kids..you have beautiful kids :hug:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Your pics are amazing and any of them would do well at the county fair! I took some for a couple years and got some 1st place ribbons. The old lady in charge was so cranky, though, and I quit bringing them because of that! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much  You all are boosting my confidence so very much! I am my own worst critic!

For most of those shots I was using my Canon 40D with my favorite lens the 70-200mm f2.8. I just recently broke the bank <and then some!> and bought a Canon 7D! I LOVE this camera, but have so much to learn, and just haven't had a chance to sit down and read/figure everything out. I took the landscape <sunset w/barn> with a Canon 20D and a 24-105mm F4 lens. I just recently sold my Canon 20D <I don't need 3 cameras..I only have 2 lenses>.


----------

